# 2016 Samick Sage (three of them)



## John L. Meyers (Mar 15, 2015)

Video from Lancaster on the new Samick Sage line.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

I will have to get the longbow just for the heck of it


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

Like the looks of the deluxe,

I have had my fair share or customs, few ilfs and a sage or 2.

The sage was as accurate at normal hunting ranges as the others, heck of bow gonna beat even better.


----------



## karl_eller (Jan 28, 2015)

That one piece looks really nice, and certainly explains why a lot of places are running out of the Red Stag one-piece.


----------



## Bytesback (Apr 8, 2013)

I like the look of the longbow, that might be my first Longbow purchase..

Sent from my HTC6515LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe03 (Oct 15, 2013)

ChadMR82 said:


> I will have to get the longbow just for the heck of it


+1. looks nice.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Guys - 

I've liked the older Samick LBs and the new one does look cool.
The one piece bow, so-so, 60" is too short for my tastes.
The new Sage, total fubar. Dropping the stab and sight bushings might appeal to the uninitiated "trad" types but looses options as the shooter develops. (Just because they are there, doesn't mean you have to use them; if they ain't there, you're kinda screwed.) I would be willing to bet it was more of a cost savings thing on Samick's part, than a "trad" appearance thing ... Going from limb knobs to flat head screws might look better, but now you need an allen wrench for assembly/disassembly. 

Just my .02

Viper1 out.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

I'm digging the longbow, nice job samick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for the positive responses guys. We worked with Samick to build upon the Sage brand to create an entire Sage family and are very pleased with the line up this year. To Viper's point, please note that the Sage Deluxe is not taking the place of the Sage, it is simply a more refined Sage. The original Sage still remains and will continue to be available. We just wanted to clear up any confusion. 

Jared


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

When will these bows be available for purchase? And will the samick longbow be FF compatible?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scout4 (May 18, 2010)

John L. Meyers said:


> Video from Lancaster on the new Samick Sage line.


 That's awesome!


----------



## Captainkirk (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm digging the longbow as well. Anyone have an idea on MSRP?
Also wondering if the flush limb hardware will fit existing Sage thumb bolts?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2007)

Captiankirk,

The retail MAP pricing for each bow is below.

Sage Deluxe 60"- $229.98
Sage One Piece 60"- $179.99
Sage 68" Longbow- $199.99

These will be available to order on our site shortly and can be ordered by phone presently. We expect our first delivery mid to end of February on these models. All limbs are FF compatible. 

Thanks for the interest guys!

Jared




Captainkirk said:


> I'm digging the longbow as well. Anyone have an idea on MSRP?
> Also wondering if the flush limb hardware will fit existing Sage thumb bolts?


----------



## Joe03 (Oct 15, 2013)

All look nice but, along with viper, I still like the original. It is a hard working recurve for a had working person with limited funds that wants a quality recurve. Owned one in the past and sold for longbow purchase but, considering purchase again for a great recurve to add to the stable.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice looking bows, I'll bet they will sell well.

For the one piece bow, personally I'd like to see a 64" option. 

On the three piece, I see the flexibility of stabilizer and sight bushings, but if you know you aren't going to use them the bow does look better without them. I would have no use for them on my bows, but I do agree with Viper and Joe about the limb bolts. The flush screws might make for a smooth profile but you'd better not ever forget or loose your allen wrench. Any bow I need to depend on has bolts that I can manipulate without tools. My two daily shooters have antler burr limb bolts, which I think look very nice against the figured hardwood limbs and riser. Probably not look so cool on a metal riser bow...lol.


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

Aww... I was hoping for 3 piece takedown longbow. Like inexpensive longbow limbs I could bolt onto my blackbear riser.

Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Captainkirk (Sep 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Captiankirk,
> 
> The retail MAP pricing for each bow is below.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Jared! That is pretty darn reasonable!


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

I will be completely honest. Sometimes I shoot my Bob Lee or DAS Dalaa then I shoot my Sage and wonder why I ever "upgraded" They are great bows. I have two Sage recurves. One is a bowfishing bow and it was been to he** and back with me.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

ChadMR82 said:


> I will be completely honest. Sometimes I shoot my Bob Lee or DAS Dalaa then I shoot my Sage and wonder why I ever "upgraded" They are great bows. I have two Sage recurves. One is a bowfishing bow and it was been to he** and back with me.


They're work horses at excellent price, sure their have been some sages that have issues but for the price you can't go wrong, I'm probably going to get the sage longbow , now I just have to convince the wife I need another bow, I got another job so I can't ship it to my work like before and hide the purchases  lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

Looks cool, may be the solution to my longbow question.


----------



## Captainkirk (Sep 18, 2014)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> .....I got another job so I can't ship it to my work like before and hide the purchases  lol


Oh...I see I'm not alone!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Captainkirk said:


> Oh...I see I'm not alone!


 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

I think the bows are interesting although I wonder how much of that is re-branding of other bows (how much of this is what will remain of Red Stags, etc.?). On the Deluxe my thing would be, are they going to keep a "traditional version" Sage takedown out that has the accessory bushings? Even though I do a lot of Oly and started out there, my first practice target bow was a Sage to which I attached a cheap sight. So there was a bow other than Polaris with accessories. So I am nostalgic. So I hope that still remains out, because a Sage without the bushings is a Red Stag kind of (I've had both and gave the Sage to my brother).


----------



## Captainkirk (Sep 18, 2014)

Azzurri said:


> I think the bows are interesting although I wonder how much of that is re-branding of other bows (how much of this is what will remain of Red Stags, etc.?). On the Deluxe my thing would be, are they going to keep a "traditional version" Sage takedown out that has the accessory bushings? Even though I do a lot of Oly and started out there, my first practice target bow was a Sage to which I attached a cheap sight. So there was a bow other than Polaris with accessories. So I am nostalgic. So I hope that still remains out, because a Sage without the bushings is a Red Stag kind of (I've had both and gave the Sage to my brother).





[email protected] said:


> . To Viper's point, please note that the Sage Deluxe is not taking the place of the Sage, it is simply a more refined Sage. The original Sage still remains and will continue to be available. We just wanted to clear up any confusion.
> 
> Jared


Yes, from the above indication.


----------



## dmason390 (Jun 30, 2008)

I am totally new to the Trad party and in fact my newness has lead me to do a lot of research leading me to a side eye about the Sage "Delux". I have learned that The old samick Sage are now being sold as "Vista Sage" at Cabelas and else where. (I know you know that) well that Vista is being made by (or distributed) by Fleetwood archery (I am going somewhere with this). I purchased a Cabelas Sabrehawk 50# takedown as my entry to trad and hunting. It is made or distributed by Fleetwood Archery. So far it is great, I am having fun and progressing. However, I really wanted a quiver mount which the saberhawk does not have. So I started poking around the Fleetwood site looking into the sage (for the quiver mounts) and I realized, the Saberhawk is really the Fleetwood Sparatan, which is also the Bear Sonoma (same riser, 40# limbs marketed as a youth bow) and formerly the Greatree Osprey. Now looking at he Sage Delux...................... the limbs shape, bolt system and overall riser look (staincolor aside) and shape are identical to the bow I own (Spartan, Saberhawk, osprey) and given that the same company makes the current sage I don't think it is leap to say to say the delux sage is the same bow I have with a sage stained riser............ Same general price point. 150-200.00 a great b for the money according to the reviews and my experience. I just wanted a quiver mount


----------



## SteveMMM (Feb 19, 2015)

I like the options. I bought a Sage as a starter bow for a nephew and always thought that that bow would look a lot better if the limb mount knobs were replaced with flat head hex bolts and a brass bezel.


----------



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

Just my opinion but I think they went the wrong way on this. The old sage at a 64 amo fit a lot of people and with the ability to handle things like a sight, quiver, and stab it gave it some growth room. With the exception of the long bow these are too short and limited. If it ain't broke why did they fix it?


----------



## rustycase (Oct 27, 2015)

SteveMMM said:


> I like the options. I bought a Sage as a starter bow for a nephew and always thought that that bow would look a lot better if the limb mount knobs were replaced with flat head hex bolts and a brass bezel.


Of course it would!
And it would lose 50% of it's utility.
A trade-off, if you wish...
rc



.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

SteveMMM said:


> I like the options. I bought a Sage as a starter bow for a nephew and always thought that that bow would look a lot better if the limb mount knobs were replaced with flat head hex bolts and a brass bezel.


Which is basically a Red Stag takedown. I have one and it's 2" shorter (60) than a standard 62 Sage with allen hexes instead of screw in bolts. A 68 longbow is what the Red Stag longbow has been (I know because I'm shopping inexpensive longbows right now). I think there has also been a Red Stag one piece recurve, 60".

Which is why I was saying maybe some of this is re-branding their other bows as Sages, now with Sage looks. Right now they have a whole bunch of different looks. Having it simplified down to two bow looks in the wood bows, Polaris and Sage, but in the latter case perhaps leaving some selection to address some different needs (one pieces, hex takedowns, longbows) so people don't abandon Samick for Bear or PSE or whatever, might be a way of slimming down their wood line while trying to keep enough people happy for it to be economical.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

ranchoarcher said:


> Just my opinion but I think they went the wrong way on this. The old sage at a 64 amo fit a lot of people and with the ability to handle things like a sight, quiver, and stab it gave it some growth room. With the exception of the long bow these are too short and limited. If it ain't broke why did they fix it?


They still have the original sage priced at 139.99

And it was a 62" bow not 64" 
They just came out with 3 different versions of the sage which is genius on their part 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captainkirk (Sep 18, 2014)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> They still have the original sage priced at 139.99
> 
> And it was a 62" bow not 64"
> They just came out with 3 different versions of the sage which is genius on their part
> ...



I agree.


----------



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> They still have the original sage priced at 139.99
> 
> And it was a 62" bow not 64"
> They just came out with 3 different versions of the sage which is genius on their part
> ...


 Typed too fast before heading out the door, yeah, 62. Based on the ad it sure seemed like they were replacing it. I gave mine to one of my kids to learn on and I kind of miss it even though I've got a crap ton of other bows. I might just pick up another one of the originals before they change their mind.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I'd really like to see what the longbow looks like unbraced.

-Grant


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

ranchoarcher said:


> Typed too fast before heading out the door, yeah, 62. Based on the ad it sure seemed like they were replacing it. I gave mine to one of my kids to learn on and I kind of miss it even though I've got a crap ton of other bows. I might just pick up another one of the originals before they change their mind.


At the end of the video John said the original will still be for sale at the same price 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trimf (May 15, 2015)

I would of liked a stabiliser insert to mount a short S coil for vibration reduction.
But won't stop me buying the one piece as a nice short off the shelf hunting bow.
The length is also perfect for me because my favourite hunting length in the past has been 58" so a 60" is fine.
The length also means I won't have to pay an arm and a leg for postage to NZ either. 
One other thing of course, you can always drill it for a stabiliser insert if you really wanted.
Nice one Lancaster.

John.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Like I said the original will still be for sell on LAS at 139.99 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

How does this fit in with the Thread Hank posted about Samick going out of business?


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

BarneySlayer said:


> How does this fit in with the Thread Hank posted about Samick going out of business?


This suggests they are not, but are perhaps instead downsizing and/or refocusing (at least for the American market, maybe global) on their popular wooden bows (Sage and Polaris) and retaining some of the others by re-branding them as Sages, which probably makes the bows easier to produce because they would now basically all look alike.


----------



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> At the end of the video John said the original will still be for sale at the same price
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Watched the video again to see if maybe I missed it. Unless there is a different clip he didn't say anything about the original. I did notice the bows had two nock locators.  

Expanding the line would be a good idea to draw in more from other interests assuming of course they keep the original. I wonder why there wasn't a Samick rep doing the intro on these.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

ranchoarcher said:


> Watched the video again to see if maybe I missed it. Unless there is a different clip he didn't say anything about the original. I did notice the bows had two nock locators.
> 
> Expanding the line would be a good idea to draw in more from other interests assuming of course they keep the original. I wonder why there wasn't a Samick rep doing the intro on these.


Yep they're keeping the original at the original price , I've seen two ATA videos claiming this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flygilmore (Aug 23, 2011)

Viper1 said:


> Guys -
> 
> I've liked the older Samick LBs and the new one does look cool.
> The one piece bow, so-so, 60" is too short for my tastes.
> ...


I think it's a great move on their part. I'd also bet they will sell out quickly. You have to remember, there's lots of folks on here that hunt instead of only standing on a target range. A place for sights or quiver/stab is meaningless and not very aestheticly pleasing to a lot of guys......me included. Original Sage is still avail. for purchase in its orig. form.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

flygilmore said:


> I think it's a great move on their part. I'd also bet they will sell out quickly. You have to remember, there's lots of folks on here that hunt instead of only standing on a target range. A place for sights or quiver/stab is meaningless and not very aestheticly pleasing to a lot of guys......me included. Original Sage is still avail. for purchase in its orig. form.


It's a brilliant move, I know a lot of folks in my club who love the samick sage but hate the stab and sight bushings, I for one will probably buy the samick sage longbow and I might bite on the deluxe sometime in the future; these 3 bows will be a huge hit, and guys you got to remember they are still selling the original at 139.99 lol it's not going away 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UbiKaNoobi (Oct 24, 2014)

I really love my sage. And I'm glad Samick is adding more variations to the range. But really wish they all so included some long bow T/K limbs for those who all ways wanted to try a long bow. Would be an cheap way to try both and see what you prefer. And easily switch between them when feel like it. Hope it will become an option someday.


----------



## karl_eller (Jan 28, 2015)

UbiKaNoobi said:


> I really love my sage. And I'm glad Samick is adding more variations to the range. But really wish they all so included some long bow T/K limbs for those who all ways wanted to try a long bow. Would be an cheap way to try both and see what you prefer. And easily switch between them when feel like it. Hope it will become an option someday.


It would all depend on if there's enough of a market to warrant the R&D to develop a takedown longbow that uses the Sage riser. A lot of people shooting longbows are probably doing it at least in part for the aesthetics and... I dunno, tradition? As in using something that looks like an old traditional longbow. Given how rare T/D Longbows are, I suspect that most companies don't think there's really a market for them.

And none of these bows are really NEW, requiring designing. The Sage one-piece is just a Red Stag one-piece with different wood in the riser, the Sage Longbow is a Red Stag Longbow with different wood in the riser, and the Sage Deluxe is just a regular Sage that skipped the drilling and brass inserts for mounting points. Gets new bows onto the market without actually needing any new R&D or testing.


----------



## She-rry (Mar 30, 2016)

The Deluxe is not taking the place of the Sage according to Jared Weaver, but according to the representative of returns at Lancaster Archery who I spoke with on 3/29/16, the Sage is not available as I originally ordered it as 62" 25#. Having a need to exchange the bow I purchased because the bottom bolt hole is off center and will not allow proper attachment of the limb, my request was denied as the 25# is not available, nor will be in the future. An offer from Lancaster was made that I shell out $50 more dollars and buy the Sage Deluxe. While it was a benefit to me to receive a "deal", I'm not so sure as the reviews are few on the Deluxe. I hope to post a positive review in the near future, but the switch on the order has put a damper on my positive outlook.


----------



## EmraldArcher (Mar 29, 2016)

She-rry said:


> The Deluxe is not taking the place of the Sage according to Jared Weaver, but according to the representative of returns at Lancaster Archery who I spoke with on 3/29/16, the Sage is not available as I originally ordered it as 62" 25#. Having a need to exchange the bow I purchased because the bottom bolt hole is off center and will not allow proper attachment of the limb, my request was denied as the 25# is not available, nor will be in the future. An offer from Lancaster was made that I shell out $50 more dollars and buy the Sage Deluxe. While it was a benefit to me to receive a "deal", I'm not so sure as the reviews are few on the Deluxe. I hope to post a positive review in the near future, but the switch on the order has put a damper on my positive outlook.


This may explain why the estimate my local shop gave me for a new 25# Sage went from one week to a month.


----------



## She-rry (Mar 30, 2016)

Yeah, I went through the motions of ordering another just to see if it is indeed available through Lancaster, and the notification of the item being on back order until late April appeared. I'm going to wait and see just how promising the Deluxe is in comparison to the original. Hoping for the best, but ouch!-- having to shell out more $ hurts.


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

She-rry said:


> The Deluxe is not taking the place of the Sage according to Jared Weaver, but according to the representative of returns at Lancaster Archery who I spoke with on 3/29/16, the Sage is not available as I originally ordered it as 62" 25#. Having a need to exchange the bow I purchased because the bottom bolt hole is off center and will not allow proper attachment of the limb, my request was denied as the 25# is not available, nor will be in the future. An offer from Lancaster was made that I shell out $50 more dollars and buy the Sage Deluxe. While it was a benefit to me to receive a "deal", I'm not so sure as the reviews are few on the Deluxe. I hope to post a positive review in the near future, but the switch on the order has put a damper on my positive outlook.


Which bow are you saying is not available -- and not going to be available -- 25#?


----------



## She-rry (Mar 30, 2016)

Azzurri said:


> Which bow are you saying is not available -- and not going to be available -- 25#?


It was the Samick Sage 62" 25# take down recurve. Since my post, Jared, from Lancaster Archery has worked diligently to remedy the situation. Lancaster does not have an arrival date for the 25# limbs at this time. I may have misunderstood the original representative as the message seemed to convey they will not be getting them in any time soon or perhaps ever. The only alternative was to replace the 25# with either 20# or 35#. In any case, they are shipping the Deluxe so I hope that it proves to be a good bow.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Deluxe is ready to go, I'm on the fence to either getting the deluxe or waiting for the ilf limbs to come in, decisions, decisions


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonbab2112 (Oct 2, 2014)

I've got the Sage one piece and it is NOT the same bow as the Red Stag one piece. It's nice. Very similar feel to the Grizzly. I've handled the deluxe and it's NOT the sage w/out bushings- very different riser. I believe it's a pin and bolt 2 piece connection like Samick has used before (Phantom comes to mind). I don't know what to make of the longbow. In the past some of Samicks longbows were great and some were really Stacey. That brings up Old Mountain Archey bows- they have what appears to be an identical bow to the Sage one piece they call the Edge and a clear glass version they call the Blade. Same price point. They also have a lineup of 5 different longbows at 54, 60, 62 and 68 (two models, black Edge and clear glass Blade) inches, although I'm told the 68" are really 66". I tried the 60, 62 and 68(66) models in opposite hand and they pulled nice for my long draw. I've been waiting on a 68(66) for over a month but they screwed up and sent the wrong weight and I'll have to wait ANOTHER month maybe. I bring this up because the 68" sage longbow appears to be identical to the Old Mountain 68" Edge Longbow. I may just forget the Old Mountain Archery longbow since they royally screwed up my order and try the Sage Longbow. Would love to hear if anyone has tried the Sage longbow- is it stacky at 29"? Smooth?


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

I could be off base, but I doubt a 66-68" longbow will stack at 29" DL.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I recently got the Sage 1 piece recurve. Very good shooting bow but it seemed kind of top heavy to me.
Probably just me but I'm picky about that.
I love my original Sage takedown, Stable, and quiet.


----------



## jonbab2112 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hafkawt, you'd think that but some of the older model samick 68" longbows that I tried did stack, even at 28". Some didn't and were awesome. That's why I'm hesitant to try the Sage LB w/out trying it or getting some feedback from someone who has. Of course they are on back order as well, which makes me think the Old Mountain Archery 68" LBs and the new sage LBs are one and the same. At this rate maybe I'll just order a custom that won't take much longer to get to my door. Any recommendations for a custom slightly R/D traditional longbow in the 4-500 range?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

jonbab2112 said:


> Hafkawt, you'd think that but some of the older model samick 68" longbows that I tried did stack, even at 28". Some didn't and were awesome. That's why I'm hesitant to try the Sage LB w/out trying it or getting some feedback from someone who has. Of course they are on back order as well, which makes me think the Old Mountain Archery 68" LBs and the new sage LBs are one and the same. At this rate maybe I'll just order a custom that won't take much longer to get to my door. Any recommendations for a custom slightly R/D traditional longbow in the 4-500 range?


Omega Imperial. Lightyears ahead of the Samick stuff.

Grant


----------



## jonbab2112 (Oct 2, 2014)

Grant, never heard of 'em but it looks pretty and I like the pistol grip. Price isn't bad either. Anyone else recommend Omegas? I was also thinking of a Kohanna.


----------



## Greenarrow1 (Jan 17, 2008)

I have an Omega imperial and it is a very nice shooting longbow, i would recommend it big bang for the buck. no pun intended.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

jonbab2112 said:


> Grant, never heard of 'em but it looks pretty and I like the pistol grip. Price isn't bad either. Anyone else recommend Omegas? I was also thinking of a Kohanna.


Do a search on here for the Omega longbows...you will find nothing but high praise for them. Keegan who owns and builds them is a member here on AT. He also has a FB page. Great guy who builds a solid now at a very affordable price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

I also recommend Omega. My Imperial is the best bang for buck bow I've ever shot.


----------



## Norm Koger (Sep 23, 2014)

I have an Omega Imperial 66" 50#@30. Very nice bow. Shoots well, remarkable efficiency given the length of the limbs. Mine is slightly faster than my Martin X200 54#@30 - remarkable really, considering the Martin (60") has the physical advantage of somewhat shorter limbs. If you're so inclined, order unfinished and you can have a lot of fun making an Imperial look as nice as you wish. I ordered mine unfinished, applied a two tone stain and 20+ coats of rub on poly. With enough coats (not that it really takes much effort) you can make even oak look like it's under a layer of glass


----------



## camo_deerslayer (Sep 29, 2006)

I bought a new Sage Deluxe for my fiancé and my two sons to shoot... Amazing bow for the $$$
I am having a blast shooting it as well. Later, I will order heavier limbs so it can be my backup bow should something happen (heaven forbid) to my custom Stalker.
Well done, Samick!!!


Sent from my iPhone using the "Hunt and Peck" method...


----------



## catboat (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm just ticked that Lancaster / Samick dropped the 64" Journey takedown recurve from the product line. Same riser as the "old Sage", but just longer limbs. No stacking out to my 30" draw with the Journey. In my view, dropping the 64" Journey was a big mistake. I've shot Sage limbs (amo 62" bow), and they stacked at 29". Bring back the 64" Journey.

Lancaster (and the new suppler, Win & Win / SF?) should make an annual run of "old style" Journey limbs.


----------

